

Social Advocator & Cross-Hair Rewards....? - DuaineBurden

Please don't kick my teeth out. We're in stealth mode but we'd love to have you.....You won't be disappointed. Early adopters can belly up here: http://yet.is/signup.php?refer=1000 
Thanks
======
amckee1711
I'm lovin this! I can't wait for it to blow up!

~~~
DuaineBurden
A solid years work and research, patents filed, demo done, software is sweet.
You have good reason to be impatient as I believe Yetis will change the face
of things as they currently exist. Wish I could share more with you but there
is good reason why we're keeping a lid on this. Thanks

